# קרדיטים



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

קרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 
האמת? לא הייתי פה הרבה זמן! 
אבל בהתחשב בזה שפעם שרצתי פה, אני באה לעדכן אתכן בחתונה המדהימה שלנו שהתקיימה ב6.6


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

מי אנחנו? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני שי! בת 25, מאמנת כושר.
את אדם (בן 33, סקסי אש, מתכנת ובאופן כללי היצור הכי מהמם בעולם, אובייקטיבית), 
פגשתי בפיקניק הפירות הראשון של קבוצת הפרוטריאנים הישראלית שאני מנהלת (יש דבר כזה. אנשים שחיים על פירות, ירקות, עלים וקצת אגוזים חיים). 
ישבנו ונשנשנו שסק ומ10 בבוקר, איכשהו הפך להיות 10 בלילה. 
שבוע וחצי לאחר מכן עברנו לגור ביחד.


----------



## elinoket (16/6/14)

עכשיו מעניין אותי תוך כמה זמן 
הוא הציע וכמה זמן אחרי התחתנתם 
ממש סיפור אהבה ממבט ראשון


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

תציצי למטה


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

אני הצעתי לו! 
היינו ביחד 4 חודשים, הוא היה משתתף באיזו סדנת התפתחות (5 ימים), אני התנדבתי בצוות. הוא נכנס לחדר, כיבו את האורות, הפעילו את הסרטון הזה. 
הוא חשב שזו איזו מחווה רומנטית ואז פתחתי בדרמטיות את הסוודר ומתחת היה כתוב will you marry me?
נפלה לו הלסת לרצפה, אבל אחרי שהוא התאושש, הוא אמר שברור והקפיץ אותי באוויר כמו פרעוש.


----------



## haych (16/6/14)

יואו!! צמרמורת!!! 
איזה רומנטית!
הסרטון ממש חמוד ומרגש!


----------



## בטטת כושר (17/6/14)

תודה


----------



## Raspail (17/6/14)

איזה חמודים!!! סרטון מקסים! 
וסחטיין על ההצעה


----------



## בטטת כושר (17/6/14)




----------



## זברה28 (17/6/14)

מקסים! 
הסרטון מהמם ואתם ממש מתוקים
מתאהבת בך בכל פעם מחדש


----------



## cוורנה1 (17/6/14)

איזו אהבה מיוחדת ואיזה זוג מקסים


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

חתונת מה?! 













היה לנו ברור שאנחנו עושים חתונת פירות, למרות שכולם אמרו לנו שאנחנו משוגעים. ידענו שהיא גם לא תהיה חתונה דתית. 
אפשר להגיד שבגדול, ידענו שהחתונה תשקף אותנו. 
כל הקונספט היה סביב הפירות, אפרט בסעיפים עצמם.


----------



## elinoket (16/6/14)

וואוו איזה אומץ!


----------



## Fufu The Girl (16/6/14)

נשמע סופר מעניין...
מחכה להמשך!


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

השראה 
אלבום השראה- אפשר לומר שהדבר הראשון שעשיתי היה להכין לי אלבום פינטרסט שירכז את כל הדברים שנתנו לי השראה. כשאני מסתכלת עליו בדיעבד, אני לגמרי רואה איך הוא הפך להיות חלק ניכר מהאירוע שלנו. 
ממליצה על זה לכולן. 
הפינטרסט השראה שלי: פה.


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

החתונה בחו"ל 
בהתחלה חשבנו על להתחתן בקפריסין, אבל אמרו לנו שיהיה משעמם. 
מפה לשם החלטנו לטוס לפראג. 
שכרנו את שירותיה של קמילה (המדהימה!!! רק המלצות יש לי עליה) ועשינו שם חיים. אני עדיין עוצמת עיניים מדי פעם וממלמלת "פראג פראג". שמישהו יחזיר אותי לשם פליז. 
הטקס היה רומנטי ואינטימי להפליא (טסנו לבד) 
החתן לבד בגדים מזארה, אני לבשתי שמלה שקניתי בyanga עם חגורה וקשת לשיער של נטעלי שני (שהיא מהממת, ממש לא יקרה ועושה גם דברים בהזמנה אישית) 
הדף של נטעלי.
נעליים קניתי מh&m בגרושים.


----------



## l coyote l (17/6/14)

את כזאת מגניבה, חתונת פירות מגניבה 
גם אנחנו התחתנו לבד בפראג דרך קמילה, שגם היא מגניבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אם כי אנחנו לא השקענו בכלל בבגדים. שניכם נראים מדהים!
הטקס שלהם באמת ממש יפה ומושקע (כולן נשים, כולל המחתנת המרשימה).

חלומות על לחזור לפראג כנראה עוד ירדפו אותך כמה שנים אחרי החתונה...עד שתצליחי להגיע לשם או למקום אחר לפני כן.





מזל טוב!!!


----------



## בטטת כושר (17/6/14)

אצלנו דווקא חיתן גבר  
סגן ראש העיר או משהו כזה. 

וכן! הכל מהמם שם!


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

אימון זוגות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חוץ מזה שאני מאמנת, אני מתאמנת בקרוספיט. 
אחרי כמעט שנתיים, אנשים שמתאמנים איתי הפכו להיות חברים, אבל ידעתי שאני לא אזמין את כל המכון כי רציתי חתונה קטנה ואינטימית. 
פתרון? ארגנתי אימון פרטנרים! 
הכנתי אוכל, קישטתי וכולנו נפגשנו להתאמן יחד-בזוגות. 
בסוף כולם עזבו אותי ונשארתי להתאמן לבד חחחחח חצופים.


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

עוד מהאימון


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

התארגנות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אני רציתי מלון, הוא רצה בבית. 
הוא ניצח אבל גורש להורים שלו (שכנים)

בסוף אני ממש שמחה שהתארגנתי בבית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הצטלם מהמם והיה כיף (כמו כן היתה לי סיבה טובה לסדר ולנקות)


----------



## haych (16/6/14)

מקסים!!! 
סידרת ממש יפה!


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

שמלה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה התחיל מחיפוש שמלה קצרה. בתור מי שלא לובשת שמלות ארוכות פשוט לא הצלחתי להבין איך זה יראה עליי טוב. 
הייתי בכל מיני מקומות בדיזינגוף וחטפתי ג'ננה מהיחס הנוראי של מוכרות שרוצות שאני אקבע פגישה למרות שאין אצלן אף אחת, 
אומרות לי שאני צריכה לרדת במשקל או שאני חייבת לנעול עקבים. זה היה מכעיס ומתיש. 

אמא שלי המתוקה שיכנעה אותי בשלב מסויים שכדאי שאני אלבש שמלה ארוכה כי הרגליים שלי נוטות לחטוף מכות על בסיס די קבוע. 
מזל שהיא שכנעה אותי כי זמן לא רב לפני החתונה אכן צילקתי אותן באופן מרשים. 

בכל אופן! הגעתי איכשהו דרך המלצה של חברה לקארין צוק. 
לקארין יש סטודיו בתל אביב, היא חמודה ברמות על, מקצועית, כיפית, צעירה (התחתנה גם לא מזמן) ובעיקר זולה. רוב השמלות שלה הן באיזור 4,000 ש"ח או פחות לקנייה. 
השמלה היתה לי נוחה בטירוף, למרות חתונת שישי בצהריים בחוץ, לא הזעתי, השתוללתי איתה כהוגן והיה לי ממש ממש כיף. 
הדף של קארין פה. 
(השמלה למכירה דרך אגב)


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

(התמונה מהמדידות) 
יהיו עוד תמונות בהמשך!


----------



## haych (16/6/14)

האחורה יפהיפה! 
(מניחה שגם הקדימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

זר לשיער 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הגעתי לגל רכס אחרי המלצות רבות, 
זה היה כמה ימים לפני החתונה והייתי כבר ממש נואשת. היה נראה לי בלתי סביר בעליל לשלם על איזה שטותון מעל 300 שקל. 
גל הכינה לי בזריזות 2 זרים (רציתי שתהיה לי בחירה) ב120 שקל והם היו בדיוק כמו שחלמתי. 
חוצמזה היא סופר מהממת. 

הדף של גל


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

נעלולים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בהתחלה חיפשתי נעליים ורודות. זוהרות. שטוחות. לא מעור. לקח לי המון זמן עד שמצאתי והן היו פשוט בלתי נסבלות! (רגילה לנעלי ספורט נו מה)
קניתי עוד כמה זוגות אחר כך ובסוף הבנתי שאני כנראה אלך עם הורודות, אחליף לסנדלים לריקודים ובאיזשהו שלב אמצא את עצמי יחפה. בפועל גיליתי שאני יכולה לשים 7,000 פלסטרים בלי שיראו, אז נשארתי עם הורודות כמה שהצלחתי ואז עברתי ליחפנות.
בכל מקרה, נרשמה התלהבות רבה מהנעליים.


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

איפור-שיער 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ליאט בן שמשון הגאונה בנשים. באמת. 
גם הרוח שלה מדהימה וממש טובה ומשמחת ביום האירוע, גם הצליחה להוציא אותי סבירה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אבל הכי חשוב, האיפור החזיק את כל החתונה (שוב, צהריים, שמש, חום), לא הייתי צריכה לחדש כלום, השיער בקושי זז והכל היה נראה פרפקט. 

הדף של ליאט


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

עוד אחת


----------



## דרדסית85 (16/6/14)

ראיתי אתכם אצל אורלי וגיא! 
מחכה בקוצר רוח לתמונות של השמלה,היא נראית מאממת!
מזל טוב והמון אושר ואושר


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

תודה!


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

חתיך שלי לבש.. 
בגדים מזארה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ונעליים מVANS


----------



## afrikana (16/6/14)

השמלה מקסימה עליך 
איזה קשקוש- "לרדת במשקל", חוצפה שכזאת! את נראית מעולה!


----------



## בטטת כושר (17/6/14)

תודה  
גם אם הייתי 150 קילו ולא מאמנת כושר במידה 40 לא היתה להם זכות להגיד את זה.

חוצפנים ממש


----------



## פרילי 86 (17/6/14)

שניכם נראים מעולה!


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

הפקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את מורן גולדשטיין לקחנו בעיקר כי אני היסטרית. 
נשארתי היסטרית (ולא באשמתה), היה לי מאוד קשה לשחרר ולתת לאנשים אחרים לעשות את הדברים בשבילי, בייחוד בקטע הארגוני. 
אז המון דברים עדיין עשיתי לבד. 
מה שכן היא מתוקה-מתוקה והזמינות שלה מהממת, עזרה לנו למצוא את המקום ובאירוע הייתי בראש שקט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הדף של מורן


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

המקום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
"הילה לבנה" חצר של בית במושב מגשימים. 
המקום מהמם ואיך שראינו אותו היה לנו ברור ששם אנחנו מתחתנים.

חוצמזה, אם מישהי חושבת להתחתן שם, בפרטי.


----------



## ronitvas (16/6/14)

בודקת שם בדיוק מקום לאירוע 
דווקא בדקתי שם גם בעבר, אבל בסוף לא יצא כלום לפועל.
אשמח לתובנות


----------



## Norma Desmond (17/6/14)

יו, חלמתי להתחתן שם! 
גיליתי את המקום הזה בחיפושי הרבים כשעוד חשבנו להפיק חתונה קטנה בחצר כלשהי במקום אולם/מסעדה
היינו שם לפני שנה וחצי והתאהבתי במקום! בסוף גילינו שהפקת אירוע עצמאית יוצאת לנו הרבה יותר יקרה מחתונה במקום סטנדרטי וירדנו מזה

איך אני מקנאה בך! עוד לפני שאני ממשיכה לקרוא בקרדיטים ברור לי שעומד להיות מהמם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, סקרנת אותי בהערה האחרונה. אני אמנם התחתנתי כבר ולא ממש מתכננת עוד חתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל הייתי ממש שמחה לשמוע קצת בפרטי על החוויות בהפקת האירוע ספציפית שם.


----------



## בטטת כושר (17/6/14)

כותבת לשתיכן בפרטי


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

לוגו, הזמנה, אתר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את כל אלו עשה אדם (בנזוגי שיחיה) עם לחץ פיזי מתון (או שפחות מתון) שלי. 

האתר היה שוס והלוגו עוד יחזור על עצמו, תזכרו.


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

אה, והסייב דה דייט 
שהכנתי...


----------



## ronitvas (16/6/14)

מקסים!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ובכלל, עד כאן הכל מדהים!!!
יופי של שמלה, יופי של לוק ויופי של אוירה


----------



## Norma Desmond (17/6/14)

וואו, מקסים! 
נראה לי שזה הסייב דה דייט הכי מרגש שיצא לי להתקל בו. את צילמת וערכת? מעולה!


----------



## shiwii (17/6/14)

מהמם! 
הכנת לבד? נראה ממש מקצועי! 
באיזו תוכנה השתמשת?


----------



## בטטת כושר (17/6/14)

לבד לבד והכי קל 
עשיתי מנוי לanimoto
זורקים שם תמונות, בוחרים סגנון ואז עושים ניסויים עד שיוצא טוב


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

סטילס! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
לקחנו צילום סטילס ווידאו בנפרד. 
את הצלם סטילס, רועי שפרניק לקחנו מתוך הכרות אישית. 
הוא לא ממש מוכר בתעשייה, מצלם דברים אחרים חוץ מחתונות.
האמת? הוא יצא פשוט תותח. 
כמה ימים אחרי האירוע כ-ל התמונות כבר שכבו אצלי מבסוטיות מחכות שאני אשתמש בהן, הכל נראה ממש מעולה, אנחנו אוהבים את הסגנון שלו ובעיקר יש לו אנרגיה סופר דופר טובה. היה לנו כיף איתו. 

הדף של רועי


----------



## smaak (17/6/14)

רועי הוא אחד הבחורים המוכשרים 
יש לו תמונות מדהימות, גם בקטגוריית החתונות,
וגם בנושאים האחרים.


----------



## בטטת כושר (18/6/14)

לגמרי!


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

וידאו  
את אדם שרז יצא לנו להכיר במקרה מסרטון חתונה אחר שלו שראינו. 
האמת? התאהבנו בו. 
בטירוף. 
הוא עושה דברים כל כך שונים ומיוחדים שהעיפו לנו את הראש. 
בעיקרון הוא בכלל לא בתעשיית החתונות, הוא עושה סרטוני תדמית לארגונים ענקיים. אמן. מדי פעם הוא לוקח זוגות בשביל הכיף שלו. 
עוד לא קיבלנו את הוידאו, אבל בטוחה שיצא מהמם.
מה שמגניב אצלו זה שהוא עושה בעצם שני ימי צילום-בחתונה ויום אחר באותו השבוע. ביום הזה בשבוע הוא מצלם את הזוג ברגיל, מראיין אותם וכדומה (היה סופר כיף!!!) ומזה הוא יוצר סרטון של 20 דקות, כמו דוקו קצר שמשלב קטעים מהחתונה. 

האתר של אדם


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

dj 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
נאור נוריאלי. תשמעו!!!! הוא מהמם!!! 
לא מוכר כל כך וחבל! 
הבחור ישב איתנו שעות על הפלייליסט ששהכנו, היה קשוב בטירוף למה שרצינו, לא צחק עליי כשאמרתי לו שעברתי שיר שיר כדי לראות שאין מילים פוגעניות לנשים או בעלי חיים ובעיקר היה פשוט קסום. עשה בדיוק מה שרצינו באירוע, למרות שזה היה אירוע שישי צהריים חם, אנשים פיזזו ונהנו. 
תותח על, חייכן ומתוק.

(בתמונה: רוקדים, בלי אלכוהול להזכירכן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Raspail (17/6/14)

תמונה נהדרת!


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

עיצוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
מעיין כרמי מבמבי עיצוב אירועים.
תשמעו, הבחורה הזאת היא זהב טהור שנפל עליי משמיים ואני רוצה להגיד לכן שהיו לנו המון ספקים מעווולים, אבל היא לגמרי היתה היהלום שבכתר.
הזמינות שלה, העידכונים, היצירתיות, ההקשבה המהממת, האחריות, המקצועיות, היא פשוט היתה כל מה שיכולתי לחשוב עליו. גם ברמת התוצאה. 
הדברים שהיא עשתה לבד היו מעלפים, את הדברים שהבאתי לה לסדר היא אירגנה מהמם. 
(פרטים בתמונות)

הדף של במבי

בתמונה: החופה מפרחי נייר


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

דגלונים


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

פרחים


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

פוטו אופ


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

עמדת ברכות 
בעמדת ברכות מעיין הכינה עץ וכרטיסי ברכה בצורת פירות שאפשר לתלות עליו


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

עוד מהעמדת ברכות


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

עץ


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

תמונות שלנו


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

סידורי שולחן 
(נו, סידורי פינות זולה  היתה ישיבה חופשית)


----------



## arapax (16/6/14)

מקסים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה יופי


----------



## Raspail (16/6/14)

החופה מהממת!!!! 
ואתם נראים כ"כ קלילים ונינוחים ונראה שנהנתם מכל רגע! איזה כיף!


----------



## yael rosen (17/6/14)

אחת החופות 
היפות שראיתי בארץ!! שלמות!

מאד מסכימה עם raspail


----------



## זברה28 (17/6/14)

אני מתה עלייך! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
תודה רבה רבה על המילים החמות מתוקה, כל כך שמחה שנפגשנו כאן
ושלקחתי חלק בחתונה המיוחדת והמהממת שלכם


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

עמדת צילום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
באירוע היתה לנו עמדת צילום חמודה. מעיין המעצבת עיצבה את הרקע והאביזרים וחני אשר צילמה. 
חני מתוקה אמיתית, עשתה עבודה מצויינת וגם התמונות שלה (המצחיקות!) הגיעו אלינו צ'יק צ'ק)
הרבה יותר אטרקטיבי ממגנטים לדעתנו.

הדף של חני: http://goo.gl/Qc4L4E


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

מהעמדה


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

עוד


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

וגם


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

עוד


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

טקס! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז כאמור הטקס לא היה דתי.
את הטקס אני כתבתי ואח של אדם העביר.
היו כמה חלקים- פתיחה, נדרים שכתבנו,החלפת טבעות וטקס שתילה (של עציץ! חמוד!) היה מרגש. 
האורחים ישבו בדממה וקיבלנו פידבקים מאוד מאוד טובים. אין כמו אותנטיות לדעתי


----------



## ronitvas (16/6/14)

רעיון מדליק, העציץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לקחתם אותו הביתה?


----------



## בטטת כושר (17/6/14)

בטח! 
מקווים שישרוד


----------



## Raspail (17/6/14)

איזה טקס מגניב!!! רעיון אדיר עם העציץ!


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

מתנות לאורחים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עציצי תבלין שהאמת שאני לא ממש יודעת מאיפה הוזמנו השתילים, איזה סינג'ור של המארגנת שלנו. 
מעיין המעצבת הכינה והדביקה עליהם מדבקות, אני הכנתי שיפודי תודה עם משפטים חמודים. אנשים עפו על זה.


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

עציצים


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

קישקושים! 
נעלי אצבע לרחבה (דשא) ובועות סבון הזמנתי מגחלילית, מניפות קניתי בכפר גלעדי 30.
נרשמה התלהבות.


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

חוברת לילדודס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
הכנתי בעצמי, הדפסתי שידכתי, שמתי עם צבעי עיפרון בשקית צלופן שארזתי עם וושי. לא ראיתי ילדים כל כך מתעסקים עם זה בחתונה, אבל אחר כך שמעתי מהורים שהקטנים מאוד נהנו.


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

החוברת


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

אוכל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
למרות שזה בטח הכי מסקרן, אני לא אכנס יותר מדי לעניין האוכל, כי היו בעיות עם הקייטרינג. 
כמובן שלא היה אלכוהול והאוכל הוגש בצורת דוכני בופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בכל מקרה, אני מצרפת כמה תמונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(בתמונה: פסטה מקישואים עם רוטב עגבניות ובזיליקום)


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

מיצים


----------



## d a s t (16/6/14)

אפשר לדעת מאיפה הבקבוקונים?


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

הם של המעצבת, 
אבל יש כאלה בהוברמן בפ"ת


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

דיפים של ירקות 
בכל מיני רטבים


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

מקפא אסאי 
עם קוקוס ושקדים


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

קינוחים 
מתמרים אגוזים ופירות


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

פירות כמובן


----------



## ronitvas (16/6/14)

מצטערת לשמוע על הקייטרינג 
זה דווקא החלק הכי מעניין (שהכי ציפיתי לו...) - כי אני זוכרת שישבתם וממש בניתם תפריט.
בכל מקרה, אשמח לדעת איזה מנות הוגשו, או היו בתכנון


----------



## בטטת כושר (17/6/14)

אני ארשום חלק מהתפריט המקורי 
מבלי להכנס למה כן ולא היה (מותשת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !)

אז ככה:
ארטיקים וגלידות (מפירות טבעיים, כמובן) 
עמדת קינוחים (שפע של עוגות רו פוד, כדורי תמרים ואגוזים בהרכבים שונים וכדומה) 
עמדת סלטים שמתחלקת לשניים-בר סלטים בהרכבה אישית (ורטבים מגניבים בצד) וגם סלטים מוכנים 
פסטות חיות מירקות
סושי מירקות (ממולא בכרובית אם אני לא טועה, אבוקדו וכדומה)
עמדת שייקים
עמדת מיצים
ארוחות אסאי עם פירות ואגוזים
וכמובן פירות שלמים בכל מיני חיתוכים 

זה ככה מה שעולה לי כרגע מהזכרון, היו עוד כל מיני בתפריט עצמו


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

צילומים מקדימים 
בגלל שעשינו חתונת שישי מוקדמת, לא היה לנו הרבה זמן לצלומים.
קפצנו מהר מהר לפארק הירקון (ליד הבית) ונהננו שם קצת עם הברווזים


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)




----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)




----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

בתקשורת 
פרסומים בתקשורת: 
-אורלי וגיא החל מ 01:24:00

-צינור לילה החל מהדקה ה-11:24
http://net.nana10.co.il/Article/?ArticleID=1061557

סלונה


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

מה שכחתי, מה שכחתי? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בסך הכל אני רוצה להגיד שהיה ממש מדהים. 
המזג אוויר היה לטובתנו, הכל תקתק, היה מלא אהבה וממש קסום וקליל.
האירוע שיקף אותנו והרגשנו שהצלחנו לפנק את האורחים שלנו, גם אם לא בדרך הסטנדרטית


----------



## Fufu The Girl (16/6/14)

וואו!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזו חתונה מדהימה!
הכל כ"כ צבעוני ויפה...
עושה חשק להיות מוזמן לכזה אירוע! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המון המון מזל טוב..


----------



## בטטת כושר (16/6/14)

תודה רבה


----------



## d a s t (16/6/14)

מזל טוב!! 
איזה כיף לראות חתונה שבאמת מייצגת את הזוג. 
וחוץ מזה - ממש ממש יפה! איזו השקעה בפרטים הקטנים


----------



## בטטת כושר (17/6/14)

תודה


----------



## ronitvas (16/6/14)

איזה יופי!!! 
תודה תודה תודה שקפצת גם אלינו ופרסמת קרדיטים!
מקסים, יפה, צבעוני ומשדר אוירה מדהימה.

מאחלת לכם חיים טובים, מאושרים, שמחים וצבעוניים


----------



## בטטת כושר (17/6/14)

תודה רבה


----------



## haych (16/6/14)

תקשיבי.... 
מטורף.
הכל.
הייתי מגיבה על כל תמונה, אבל מעצבן אותי שתפוז מחזיר אותי לדף הראשי כשאני שולחת תגובה ואז אני צריכה להכנס לשרשור מחדש ולחפש לאן הגעתי.
הרעיון עם השתילה העץ מקורי, מקסים ומרגש! הכל כ"כ מוקפד, הפינת צילום מקסימה ומצחיקה והחוברת לילדים-את פסיכית! (בקטע טוב, כן?!)
שניכם נראיתם מהמם ונראה שאתם זוג כייפי וממש מתאימים זה לזו.
אה, וגם הסייב דה דייט היה חמוד! 
כל הכבוד שהלכתם לפי העקרונות שלכם ולא לפי מה שאחרים עשויים לחשוב. יצאה חתונה שממש משקפת אתכם (מהמעט שנחשפתי אליו...) - וככה זה צריך להיות.
המון מזל טוב!!!


----------



## בטטת כושר (17/6/14)

תודה רבה!!! 





 באמת מחרפן הקטע עם ההקפצות (וגם ההגבלת גדלים של התמונות)
אבל מזל, אחרת הייתן טובעות פה במאות תמונות של פרטים קטנים ואובססיביים


----------



## Raspail (17/6/14)

וואו פשוט חתונה מדליקה!!! 
נראה כ"כ כיף ו-easy-going, בדיוק כמו שהייתי מדמיינת חתונת שישי!
כמה את קורנת וזורחת בתמונות! היה תענוג לעקוב אחרי ההודעות שלך בפורום עם כל ההשקעה והמחשבה והירידה לפרטים... יצא מושלם!
מאחלת לכם המון המון מזל טוב, אושר והנאה בדיוק כמו ביום החתונה


----------



## בטטת כושר (17/6/14)

תודה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
האמת שהפליא אותי כמה הצלחתי להיות רגועה באירוע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 עכשיו רק צריך לשמר את זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תודה מותק, הכל חוזר אלייך!


----------



## rivkuntz (17/6/14)

אני זוכרת בוודאות - 
שהתחננתי להזמנה לחתונה שלכם!!!

כל הכבוד,
וואו,
מדהים מדהים מדהים,

אם אתם מתחתנים שוב, אני מצפה להזמנה


----------



## yael rosen (17/6/14)




----------



## בטטת כושר (17/6/14)

חחחחחחח 
נזמין אותך לחתונת הכסף


----------



## yael rosen (17/6/14)

הכי מיוחדת ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בטטה יקרה (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

אני עוקבת אחרייך עוד מאז שנכנסת בסערה לפורום והצתת לי (ובטח גם לשאר) את הדמיון עם האישיות הקורנת והמדהימה שלך.. מאז, אני מכורה!
החתונה שלכם כל כך מיוחדת, כל כך נפלאה, כל כך שובת לב, ובעצם, היא כנראה ממש אתם! 
אז תרשי לי לעשות את הדבר היחיד שעוד נותר לי לעשות - להסיר את הכובע! ולהגיד סחטיין ענק ענק ענק.

את יפה, יפה בצורה שקשה לתאר, יופי שפורץ מהתמונות, מהמילים, אני כמעט מרגישה שאני מכירה אותך.
מזל טוב - רק תמשיכו ככה. ממש ככה.


----------



## בטטת כושר (17/6/14)

וואו! ריגשת אותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
המון המון תודה על המילים הטובות 
(ומודה, התגעגעתי!)


----------



## זברה28 (17/6/14)




----------



## פרילי 86 (17/6/14)

יפה אישי ומיוחד 
אהבתי המון המון מהבחירות שלכם.
הכל היה יפה, מושקע, עם המון מחשבה, ונראה שהשקעת שעות על שעות בהכנות לאירוע.
אני חושבת שחבל שבחרת שלא לשתף בדברים הפחות מוצלחים, אבל גם כך הקרדיטים מקסימים.


----------



## בטטת כושר (17/6/14)

המון תודה. 
הדבר היחיד בעצם שלא היה מוצלח זה שהקייטרינג לא עמד במה שסגרנו איתו בחוזה מכל מיני בחינות. 
הם לקחו על זה אחריות ואני מעדיפה לא לפגוע בשם שלהם.
חוץ מזה-מושלם.


----------



## Ruby Gem (17/6/14)

מקסימים! 
מושקע וצבעוני, והכי חשוב - בדיוק מה שאתם.


----------

